# Online Map of Wildlife Diseases



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

ONLINE MAP OF WILDLIFE DISEASES

http://environmentreport.org./transcript.php3?story_id=4032

Chuck Quirmbach May 19, 2008

There's a new online map for tracking wildlife diseases that threaten animals and people. Chuck Quirmbach reports:

Diseases such as West Nile Virus, Chronic Wasting Disease, Avian Flu, and others are now often in the news. A website partly developed by the US Geological Survey aims to track reports of the disease outbreaks around the world. 

Veterinarian Josh Dein leads the project. He says he hopes both health care professionals and the general public use the online map. 

One of the things you can do is say whats happening in my neighborhood, whats happening in my state, my country? And maybe Im traveling to someplace else. Maybe I want to look to see whats happening somewhere else." 

Dein says the map also allows people to narrow their search to specific countries, types of disease and affected species. 

For The Environment Report, Im Chuck Quirmbach.

Wildlife Disease Map http://wildlifedisease.nbii.gov/wdinNewsDigestMap.jsp

Web Tool Puts Wildlife Disease News on the Map
http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1928&from=rss_home


----------

